# In a Gallery



## Oregon Artist (Dec 6, 2013)

I have my works in a gallery on the Oregon coast at Fred's Depoe bay gallery I haven't sold any yet but just having them out there is quite a reward in itself. I think the lady running it has them overpriced but she is the expert so we will see.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

YAY! :vs_clap: How exciting Big Congratulations. It must really feel good.:vs_cool:


----------



## Oregon Artist (Dec 6, 2013)

TerryCurley said:


> YAY! :vs_clap: How exciting Big Congratulations. It must really feel good.:vs_cool:


Thanks Terry It is kind of neat Sonya the owner said I'm getting some positive feedback Lets see if I can make a few bucks for more paint!


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Congratulations!!! Really great news.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Way to go Bro! Quite an accomplishment


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Congratulations!

That's really cool!

Felicidades


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

Congratulations, I'm not one bit surprised, the other day when I was viewing your art I thought it belongs in a gallery. I'm sure it won't be your only gallery, your watercolors are topnotch.


----------



## Oregon Artist (Dec 6, 2013)

Liz said:


> Congratulations, I'm not one bit surprised, the other day when I was viewing your art I thought it belongs in a gallery. I'm sure it won't be your only gallery, your watercolors are topnotch.


Thank you,Liz I'm trying to get there but still have a long way to but at 70 I don't know how far I'll get!


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Congratulations! What an honor! :vs_box::vs_clap::wings:


----------

